# Jon boat in Jekyll Sound?



## hayseed_theology (May 7, 2010)

There's a possibility I might have a good place to duck hunt down on the GA coast later this year.  But, the closest boat ramp I believe is on Jekyll Island.  That means I would have to cross Jekyll Sound in a jon boat.  I haven't been out in Jekyll Sound in a long time, and last time I was out there I was in a 20 ft CC Grady-White.  It was pretty rough and windy, we got soaked in that CC.  But I'm thinkin' that was unusually rough.

But this time I will be in a 1436 riveted jon boat with a 20 hp and a stick steer set up.  Equipped with depth finder, gps, and bilge pump.  B/c it would be during duck season, it would be winter.  Finally, I would probably be crossing in the dark.

So you guys that are down around there a lot, what do you think?  Is that possible?  Would you try it?


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (May 7, 2010)

I cross it all of the time at night going toward Cumberland to flounder gigg. It gets rough but your biggest challenge is going to be coming back cause we all know it gets worse as the wind picks up after sunup. Thats a tricky one though especially if you dont know that area. Are you headed south? If so low tide can put you on sand right in the middle of the sound.


----------



## Sling (May 9, 2010)

Run it plenty of times in the daylight, and then at dark. Get used to the lights on the shore. Get used to the boat and how it responds, where the shallows are located, etc.  When hunting season rolls around you'll know what the limitations are, when to go and when to stay.


----------



## oldenred (May 9, 2010)

just need to watch the weather before you go, if it's real windy or the seas are rough i wouldn't do it. just check those out before you leave the house and you should be fine


----------



## goldenboyga (May 9, 2010)

I've seen jon boats with 25 on back fishing behind King and Prince.  I'm with oldenred, alway check NOAA on weather conditions, sea waves, wind speed, tides is the most important thing because low tides has sand bars, high tides on full moon is moving FAST.  Everyone will agree on this...SAFETY FIRST!!!!!!


----------



## boondocker (May 9, 2010)

depending on where you are going, you can take the cuts (umbrella, dover) to the back of the sound and pick up floyds, will put you out near brickhill. st. andrews can get nasty, pick your days...


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 9, 2010)

I live on the Little Satilla which dumps into Jekyll Sound. When we leave the dock, we head right out that way every time we go fishing.

You should be fine in the little satilla, dover, the alt, floyds and others boondocker mentioned. The only rough water in Jekyll Sound comes from a strong south or south east wind most of the time....

That sound is our GO TO area when the wind is howling. There is GREAT fishing in that sound, but most people run right through it and keep on going. Scout it out... It's pretty good fishing.


----------



## hayseed_theology (May 10, 2010)

IdRatherBHunting said:


> I cross it all of the time at night going toward Cumberland to flounder gigg. It gets rough but your biggest challenge is going to be coming back cause we all know it gets worse as the wind picks up after sunup. Thats a tricky one though especially if you dont know that area. Are you headed south? If so low tide can put you on sand right in the middle of the sound.




Looks like I'd be headed South and turning up Umbrella Creek before I get to end of Jekyll Island.  Yeah, I see that shoal you are talking about on the chart.  I'm hoping the depth finder and GPS will help keep me out of that sorta stuff.

I'd love to go scout it a bunch and make the run several times in daylight and dark this summer, but I live quite a ways away.  So I'm not sure if I'll be able to swing that.  But, I know that would be the best thing.  Might try to make a real effort to do that if I'm able to score those hunting rights.

I wanna play it safe, b/c I know capsizing in the middle of the night in the middle of winter would be a really bad deal.  My folks work with the Coast Guard Auxillary on Lake Lanier, this past winter they rescued some boaters after their vessel capsized.  These guys weren't in the water but a few minutes and one of them already had mild hypothermia.  I'm not a gambler when it comes to that kinda stuff.  I really appreciate ya'lls input on this.

I'm thinkin' anything above a light chop on inland waters from the NOAA report would mean a "no go," that what ya'll would recommend?


Also, the chart I have doesn't show it, but is there a ramp on the Little Satilla near the sound?  Cuz I might rather come that way, but I was told the only ramp was a ways up there.  With just a 20 hp and a 6 gal. fuel tank, my boat isn't set up for long runs.   Of course, I could always carry an extra can of fuel.  And the lack of channel markers on the Little Satilla is a bit disappointing.  

Thanks for the input guys.  Keep the comments coming.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## obadiah (May 11, 2010)

I get down that way sometimes, the only other launch I know of in the area is Hickory Bluff Marina...but I don't know a whole lot about the area.  Maybe someone more familiar with the area could help you more than I can.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 11, 2010)

obadiah said:


> I get down that way sometimes, the only other launch I know of in the area is Hickory Bluff Marina...but I don't know a whole lot about the area.  Maybe someone more familiar with the area could help you more than I can.



Which is where I leave from, but keep in mind, you can only launch your boat there if you're a member....

But, I can tell you this.... If you plan on fishing a few times of year it is WELL worth the $500.00. Easy access to Jekyll and the ocean within 10 minutes of the Hickory Bluff Marina as well as fuel discounts and dockage.

Hay Seed, if you need a run down on the place, come on down and get with me. You can put a little gas in my boat and we'll run down there and I will show you around. Carry a handheld GPS and you can just follow your tracks.

For those of you who dont know about HB Marina, here is the website... http://www.hickorybluffmarina.com


----------



## jamrens (May 11, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Which is where I leave from, but keep in mind, you can only launch your boat there if you're a member....
> 
> But, I can tell you this.... If you plan on fishing a few times of year it is WELL worth the $500.00. Easy access to Jekyll and the ocean within 10 minutes of the Hickory Bluff Marina as well as fuel discounts and dockage.
> 
> ...


WOW thats an offer you wont see verry many people doing..


WHit


----------



## hayseed_theology (May 12, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Hay Seed, if you need a run down on the place, come on down and get with me. You can put a little gas in my boat and we'll run down there and I will show you around. Carry a handheld GPS and you can just follow your tracks.



Man, that's really kind of ya.  I appreciate your advice and generosity.  If I'm gonna be headin' down there, I'll shoot ya a PM.


----------



## huntfish (May 12, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Which is where I leave from, but keep in mind, you can only launch your boat there if you're a member....
> 
> But, I can tell you this.... If you plan on fishing a few times of year it is WELL worth the $500.00. Easy access to Jekyll and the ocean within 10 minutes of the Hickory Bluff Marina as well as fuel discounts and dockage.
> 
> ...




  Great offer.


----------



## Wolfman9 (May 15, 2010)

we have put in before at the marina. all i have to say is know your tide and know your depth. those sandbars can sneak up on you quick and there isnt anything worse than getting stuck on a sandbar in the dark. other than that you should be fine. caught some nick fish in umbrella creek.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 16, 2010)

By the way ya'll, the fuel at Hickory Bluff Marina is Efree. Member pricing is about 3.10 a gallon... Find that price at a Marina for Efree fuel....


----------

